
“Particles and the Nature of Nothing” – laypersons overview of quantum mechanics - Thoreandan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4Mz4OGVC_U&t=18m10s
======
Thoreandan
Abstract: "I will give a crash course on particle physics, collider
experiments, and quantum field theory. I will show that on the cutting edge of
particle physics is the search for the description of the vacuum of spacetime
and the nature of the laws of physics. Particle colliders are one of a handful
of ways to explore these laws, and the worlds largest, the Large Hadron
Collider (LHC) outside of Geneva, Switzerland, will have collected
unprecedented amounts of data by the time of this lecture, revealing answers —
and undoubtedly bigger questions — about the nature of reality. The previous
run of the LHC revealed the Higgs Boson particle. I will explain its
significance, its impact on the field, and the justification for featuring it
in a documentary film. I will also tell a joke that, at best, physicists will
find amusing."

